# J2Me Buch?



## bröggle (19. Apr 2004)

Welches J2ME Buch könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Eins das dem "Handbuch d. Jp" oder dem "Jetzt lerne ich Java" Buch ähnlich ist?


----------



## tomkruse (20. Apr 2004)

Hi!

Wenn Du halbwegs aktuell sein möchtest solltest Du Dir auf jeden Fall "Programming Wireless Devices with the Java 2 Plattform Microedition - second edition" ansehen. Für Anfänger könnte es aber etwas schwierig sein. Ich habe damals mit "core J2ME - Technology & MIDP" angefangen. Ist auch für Anfänger sehr gut geeignet. "Micro Java Game Development" ist auch noch einen Blick wert. Zwar schon etwas älter aber die darin verabreichten Tipps sind auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert.

Cu - Tom.


----------



## ma-games.de (20. Apr 2004)

Dem ersten Tip kann ich zustimmen!


----------



## bröggle (20. Apr 2004)

Hi, danke schonmal für die Tipps...
 endlich ist hier auch mal was im Mobile Bereich was los...

@tomkruse: habe in einem anderen Tread gelesen, du hast schon Spiele entwickelt... ist das schwer?Wie lange brauchst du für eins?


----------



## bröggle (21. Apr 2004)

*in ohnmacht fall*

Die Bücher sind ja alle ..... teuer. :? 


Will mich vielleicht jemand sponsern?


Trotzdem Danke für die Tipps...


----------

